# 2 Brothers Brewery & Bar



## RobW (16/9/08)

From today's Age:

http://www.theage.com.au/news/epicure/smal...1330696879.html


----------



## Fents (16/9/08)

Yep good on em i say, the more the merrier (literally) down this way.


----------



## therook (16/9/08)

Going to Mrs Parma's on Friday so i must give there beer a go

Rook


----------



## Snowdog (18/9/08)

"Older brother Andrew gained hands-on experience at the Diamond Knot Brewery in Seattle."

MMMmmm.... Diamond Knot brews.... Love their IPA.

Got to try some 2 Brothers when I'm down south.....


----------



## seemax (18/9/08)

This place is only a few minutes drive from home, or more importantly a 20min walk 

$18 for 2L is good value, $4.50 a pint equivalent.

Might check them out this week.


----------



## PostModern (18/9/08)

Good on em. Hope they make a real go of it.
I remember seeing the pics of the tanks getting loaded onto the semis in Times Sqaure. Quite an exercise.


----------



## kenlock (16/1/09)

Took a trip up there today for lunch. 

Friday lunch special foot long bratwurst sausage (with sauerkraut, mustard and sauce in a long roll) and a pot for $6. Fantastic!

Beers were a German Pilsner (Taxi), Belgian Pale Ale (Rusty), American Brown Ale (Growler) and a Belgian Wit (Trickster). $4 each a pot. Which I thought was pretty reasonable. Cases $59 ,and you can get a 2L take away flip top Bottle/Jug for $18

Highlight was the half an hour, or so, Andrew spent showing me the brewery and explaining the process. There was only 2 on the tour (ironically) a factory worker (non brewer) and myself, yet he was more than happy to fully explain the entire process and how everything worked. All I did was casually ask if he would do a tour.

It really is worth getting there. Beer and food (they also do woodfire pizzas of an evening), and a don the gum boots for a brewery tour. 

PS. No affiliaton. Just believe the hospitality shown deserved due recognition.


----------



## dogs01 (16/1/09)

kenlock said:


> Took a trip up there today for lunch.
> 
> Friday lunch special foot long bratwurst sausage (with sauerkraut, mustard and sauce in a long roll) and a pot for $6. Fantastic!
> 
> ...



Will definately visit while I am down there in March


----------



## Wonderwoman (16/1/09)

kenlock said:


> It really is worth getting there. Beer and food (they also do woodfire pizzas of an evening), and a don the gum boots for a brewery tour.



I'll second that!

I've been there a few times. Andrew and Dave (and all the bar staff are very friendly) - get a seat at the bar if you can and have a chat with them.

As for the beer - I can't fault any of them. Last year I organised an after work outing there and everyone who went was happy with the tour and the quality of the beer.

for anyone in the SE suburbs it's a must to visit!


----------

